# May be awesome in the table but there are two things it lacks as a plunge router



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Doesn't the turret have a solid black post on it to use for depthing?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Are you missing this drop down post on yours?
They want you dial in the depth of cut when doing mulitpass plunges for mortises etc.
1/4", 1/2", etc.

Bob


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

OutPutter: you can see from Bob's pic that the black post is the highest possible setting. So if you have to make multiple passes your out of luck when using that.

Bob: Thats my point exactly that they want you to dial in the depth with the little knobs and the indicator. I feel that is not nearly as accurate as using the actual hinge for setting the depth and I also think using that indicator in general is some what inaccurate.

Now that I have used the Triton I know that I would much prefer the method used by Porter Cable.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

spaids,

Try this for multipass, increasingly deeper cuts.
1) Use something to set the depth guage above the black post and leave it suspended just like in the picture above.
2) Use the micro adjuster to lower the bit to accomodate the first pass. Lock the depth with the lever next to the right hand knob.
3) Make the cut.
4) Repeat steps 2 & 3 until the depth adjustment tube hits the black post indicating that you are as deep as you need to go.

Does that help?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

My Triton has the softstart… I wonder why yours is different. The variable speed is pretty cool, my first router had one speed, full bore and it always seemed to want to chew through the wrong side of the line 

The depth setting on my Triton is as pictured above in Bob#2's post; notice that there are (should be?) two black threaded knobs so you should be able to set both of them to whatever depths you need to be cutting whilst morticing a hinge. Using Jim's advice above (and keeping in mind there should be two dept-setting posts to work with) should give you pretty accurate results. Success on working with your new router.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Wait wait…. your triton does a soft start? Its this same 2 1/4 horse model? What the heck is going on here? Mine most definitely does not start soft.

OutPutter: Thats an idea you got there. So #1 I just set the depth with the black post. (Assuming I have plunged the bit down until its at the zero cut point and locked it in) #2 then instead of just plunging to the set depth on the black post for the first cut I use the micro adjuster to get some arbitrary cut depth. ( its not my final depth so it doesn't matter here as long as I remove some) #3 repeat.

so the micro adjust will adjust the depth even when the plunge is locked? If that works then SWEET!


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

ok I checked and the micro adjust will only work in the rack and pinion plunge mode. I could still incorporate the method that your talking about though. I could just switch to free plunge when I got close. Good idea Jim!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't used one of these routers, but understand there top knotch. I'vr piked 'em up and said ooh and aaah but being just a poor humble woodworker, I always put them back.

Bob, I be very grateful to hear your review on this router. Are they all there cracked up to be?

I keep looking at the festool as well, buy can't help but feel they're too pricey. I the quality is that of the other festool tools I have, I may reconsider the price point.

As with all us woodworkers, dust is a consideration, so that's a strong point in festools favor.

We've actually used their circular saw and sander in the same room as a man hooked up to oxygen for hid lung problems, and caused him no distress.

They are certainly well engineered.

Lee


----------



## BobR (Jun 29, 2007)

I have two Tritons - a 3HP table mounted with soft start, and a 2 1/4hp for hand held work. No soft start on the 2 1/4hp. Both of these are 240V for the Australian market. So far they have both performed to my expectations for the type of work I use them for.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I am perplexed by the 2 1/4hp not having the soft start. Mark said his does have it. I looked at the Triton site and it said it should have it. But mine and BobR both do not have soft start on ours. I emailed Triton customer service about this twice and in over a week have yet receive a response.

There is a lot I like about this router. I still maintain that the porter cable style of plunge depth setting is the way to go and if you can only have one router I think having one motor and changing bases is a good idea. I have to get out tools and remove my triton from the insert plate to take it out of the table. If it was a two base set up it would be much faster to go from the fixed base, always mounted to the table, to the plunge base.

All that being said the Triton has a great deal of value for the relatively low price. If money wasn't an obstacle I'd have to go Porter Cable.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello, I've been down south and out of computer range so haven't responded to your surprise at no soft start. CharlieM1958 did a review on this router a while back and I didn't notice if he specifically commented on the soft start. It is a feature I really like, and used a lot when working on freehand cutting some dadoes for my fence project (which I've not yet blogged ;-). It appears to be the same model number. I am wondering if it is an American/Canadian model thing with models distributed in the Commonwealth different than those distributed to the States? Like CharlieM1958 the review in Fine Wood Working sold me on this router. I purchased mine over the 'net from Sears for $199 Canadian.

Just checked, CharlieM1958 is also from the USA so it would be interesting to note if he has soft start on his.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Update to my review:

There is one thing that this router is AWESOME at. I put it in a table and the included crank that comes with it is SWEET. You just insert it in a small hole that you drill in your insert plate and you can adjust the height of the bit through the routers full range from above the table. Once you raise the bit all the way up the router will auto lock the spindle and safety lock the power switch and you can do bit changes from above the table with a single wrench and one hand if you were so inclined.

I'd still prefer the porter cable style plunge depth setting though.


----------



## Jarrah (Feb 23, 2009)

I have had great satisfaction with the router when it is placed in the router table and I leave it there. When it was first introduced on the market (Here in Australia) there were no guide bushes available and there was no provision for them on the router.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello, 
I'm new to LumberJocks, 
*I *have the Triton 2 1/4 HP Router, The box says made in Taiwan. After reading about soft starts I had to dig up my box and read it to see if I had "Soft Start", It says on the box "*Soft Start and Variable speed (with maintenance under load) provides the perfect speed for all types." *
My Triton didn't come with guide bushings. 
*The *only problem I had was when the router was in my table the winder crank handle hit my 4" fence when the bit is low in the table and the fence is close to the bit. It's too short to clear the fence so I had to still reach under the table to adjust the height of the bit. The crank is over rated. Then a light bulb went off! I made a extension for it and it worked so well I made up a few and put them on ebay for a small fee. 
With the extender on the rod it now clears my 4" fence while turning it to adjust my bit. I sell it on ebay for $6.95 with free shipping. If the link don't work Just do a search for Triton Router extender.
Other than that I like everything about the Triton. My next project is to make a cabinet for it so I can mount the router so the crank is at about 7 o'clock on the table, that way I can bring my work up to the bit without hitting the Crank winder rod. 
Tony


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

Both Triton routers have soft starts on them, and everyone that posted here has soft starts on there's.
The startup of router doesn't have the same sound that all of us are acustomed to hearing though.
Trust me the tork is very soft. I thought that to till i read a test of both routers.
Any way it takes time to get used to ajusting Depth gauge. I use the 2 1/4" router everyday on house trims. 
And the 3 1/4" in my router table, what a hog it is on wood.
I think both are the best made.


----------



## QuangFromCalgary (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the exactly 2 1/4 router model. It does not have the soft start. It seems to work better than my master craft router. But also much noisier.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The Freud FT1700VCE is another one to look at. The Freud and the Triton are are two routers that offer easy bit changes and adjustments when in a table. I chose the Freud because it can accept large panel raising bits. 
I also couldn't get the hang of the Tritons plunge depth dial.


----------

